# I Can't Even Get a Job



## Penguinfan (Apr 5, 2015)

So I have never had a job before, and this summer I was wanting one to get some job experience for a resume, and I applied to two libraries, both had an open page position, and have not heard back from either one. I applied to one 2 weeks ago, and it's still listed as available on their website, and the other one I mailed off Saturday, they should've gotten it Monday, and today the available job disappeared, and I haven't heard from them. The other library I applied to 2 weeks ago is still available. Am I doing something wrong with applying for a job? I also sent an email to both libraries before applying to either one asking about hours, because they weren't specific and haven't gotten a reply either.


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Almost as quickly as some jobs get posted, dozens of people often apply and the vacancy is quickly filled. Don't take it personally. Keep applying. The more positions you seek, the better your odds.


----------



## Escapismm (May 12, 2015)

I suggest you follow up your applications and give them a call during non-peak business hours depending the on the organisation, that way you can stand out as a keen individual for the job!.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

It's going to take more than two applications to land a job.


----------



## Penguinfan (Apr 5, 2015)

shorefog said:


> Almost as quickly as some jobs get posted, dozens of people often apply and the vacancy is quickly filled. Don't take it personally. Keep applying. The more positions you seek, the better your odds.


Yeah, I'm about to apply to a third library.



Escapismm said:


> I suggest you follow up your applications and give them a call during non-peak business hours depending the on the organisation, that way you can stand out as a keen individual for the job!.


The lady from one of the libraries emailed me and said they filled the position. The other library specifically said do not call them asking about your application status. I am hoping to get a job elsewhere.



nubly said:


> It's going to take more than two applications to land a job.


Yeah I know, but I'm working on more.


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Penguinfan said:


> Yeah, I'm about to apply to a third library.


That's cool. Good luck.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Why are you only applying to libraries?


----------



## ByStorm (Oct 22, 2013)

Do libraries even pay that well for inexperienced workers? I thought it was kind of a volunteer thing.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

Do libraries even hire people? I thought it was all volunteers. Wait we still have libraries??


----------



## shwoop (Jul 6, 2014)

Raeden said:


> Why are you only applying to libraries?


It's quiet? lol


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

Imbored21 said:


> Do libraries even hire people? I thought it was all volunteers. *Wait we still have libraries??*


What? You've gotta be kidding. If they ever get rid of libraries,then that's it for me in this place. One of the few sanctuaries that still exist in this dark,cruel world...


----------

